# Wie erstellt man ein solches Video?



## TribunM (13. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

erst einmal vorweg das ich diese Community echt super finde. Ich lese zwar meistens nur mit, aber so manche Situationen wäre ich schon verzweifelt aus dem Fenster gesprungen, wenn ich nicht den passenden Beitrag oder Tipp hier gefunden hätte.
Nun zu meinem Anliegen. Zur Zeit arbeite ich bei einem renomierten IT-Unternehmen und da ich meinen Zeitvertrag in jedem Fal lverlängern möchte, wer kennt nicht die Arbeitssituation, wollte ich etwas besonderes machen. Mein Arbeitgeber möchte eine neue Präsentation des Leistungsangebots für die Homepage anbieten. Dummerweise habe ich jagesagt  und dann kam er mit einem Beispiel wie er sich das Ganze vorstellt: http://www.microsoft.com/office/preview/asx/OfficeUIIntro.asx
Wie ihr seht leicht hohe  Anforerdungen ^^. Gut ist ich habe freien Handlungsspielraum. Nur es muss innerhalb des Hauses gemacht werden. Ich kann Leute konsolitieren, Hardware anschaffen usw. Geld spielt fast keine Rolle. Von dieser Präsentation hängt viel ab für mich und für das Unternehmen. Nun meine Frage. Was brauche ich alles dafür um so ein Video zu erstellen? Für eure Hilfe wäre ich seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr dankbar.
Wie gesagt alle Software, Hardware usw. die für so etwas benötigt werden sind interessant. Mir fällt da Camtasia und Turbodemo ein. Aber ich denke für viele effekte brauche ich auch noch andere Sachen? Wenn sich Jemand damit richtig gut auskennt kann er sich auch per PN melden. Ich hoffe auf viele Antworten, denn wenn ich enttäusche folgt das böse A-Wort


----------



## chmee (13. April 2006)

So schwer ist das alles nicht, es muß ein Skript geschrieben werden.
Um was geht es, was ist wichtig, was soll der Zuschauer erfahren und
in welcher Reihenfolge. Dann sollte Footage erstellt werden gemäß der 
Corporate Identity der "renomierten" Firma. zB der Footer mit dem Namen
und der Stellung der gezeigten Person, Hintergrundgrafiken, die hinter
den Menschen zu sehen sind.

Bei den Aufnahmen ist es hilfreich, die Menschen einfach reden zu lassen, das
wirkt am Natürlichsten. Keine vorgeschriebenen Texte, höchstens Stichpunkte
zur Erinnerung, was gesagt werden soll.

Also Schritt für Schritt 

1. Da Keying-Aufnahmen von den Menschen gemacht werden, sollte eine
Kamera mit 4:2:2 Aufnahme/Ausgabe existieren. Nur dann ist das Keying
der Menschen eine leichte Aufgabe. DV-Aufnahmen werden Schwierigkeiten
machen. "Preiswert" wäre DVC-Pro50 oder DigiBeta. Mit ein bissel Arbeit
könnte man auch HDV-Aufnahmen dafür verwenden, da eine höhere Auflösung.

Wenn 4:2:2, dann:
Komponentenausgang oder SDI sind Pflicht. Dafür ne PC-Karte wie zB 
Canopus Edius SP/SD/HD oder Blackmagic Decklink SP/Extreme.

1A. Ein Lichtset, das gemietet werden kann. N paar Stufenlinsen und 1-2 KinoFLo's.
Dazu n paar Schuko-Dimmer, um das Licht zu regeln.

1B. Eine kleine Mikrofon-Anlage. Wenn die Kamera nen XLR-Anschluß hat mit
Phantomspeisung, dann ist das super. Irgend ne Keule zB Sennheiser ME66 oÄ.
Beim Vermieter fragen ! Vorteil beim in-Kamera-stöpseln : Kein nachträgliches
Synchronisieren von Bild und Ton.

2. Das grundsätzliche Compositing ( Text-rüberlegen, Illustration im Hintergrund etc)
könnte man mit Adobe After Effects machen.

3. Du benötigst eine Illustrations(Vektor)software wie Illustrator, um die Hintergrund
und Vordergrundsachen zu machen.

4. Es gibt einige Zerlegearbeiten, wo Oberflächen zerfallen oder wieder zusammen-
gelegt werden. Logischerweise spreche ich da für Photoshop.

5. Für das Keying sollte ein ausgereiftes Adobe-AE-PlugIn wie Ultimatte oder Primatte
gekauft werden.

Hmm, Nein, ich bekomme keine Provision von Adobe. Besitze/Arbeite mit Adobe
und bin zufrieden. Es gibt immer Ecken, aber manchmal muß man mit dem
Schleifgerät einfach n bissel nachdenken.
Schau Dir das Adobe Production Studio an, das ist recht preiswert in Anbetracht
der beinhalteten Software.

mfg chmee


----------



## TribunM (13. April 2006)

Wow chmee vielen Dank für deine sehr detaillierte Beschreibung. Allerdings wenn ich ganz erhlich bin, ist mir das schon fast zu hoch ^^, was du mir da schreibst. Wofür benötige ich nun genau die Grafik- bzw. Videokarte bzw. was ist der Vorteil. Als Software benötige ich dann also dieses Adobe Production Studio von Adobe z.B.? Damit kann ich auch die Videos mit erstellen? Ich frage mal so, welche Leute brauche ich am besten oderwas müssen diein jedem Fall können? So eine Art Mini- Stellenausschreibung oder Roadmap wäre super. Ich kann wie gesagt auch personelle Ressourcen hinzuziehen. Ich muss das Gott sei Dank nicht alles selber machen. Aber eben koordinieren usw. So eine Art Projektleiter halt 

P.S. Ich darf die Firma leider nicht nennen, sonst gibts Mecker mit dem Chef.


----------



## Freak_Desperado (15. April 2006)

Darfst du das Unternehmen denn nennen, wenn die ganze Sache fertig ist?
Ich würde nämlich verdammt gerne hinterher das Endergebnis sehen ...


----------



## TribunM (15. April 2006)

Ähm das ist eine gute Frage. Das muss ich abklären. Aber denke schon. Nur meistens denkt die Geschäftsführung ein wenig anders  
Ich hoffe hier kommen noch ein wenig mehr Tipps gerade was Software und Equipment angeht. Ich finde das Adobe Production Studio zwar schon ganz gut aber normalerweise sollte man nie immer nur die  Software von einer Firma nehmen.


----------



## chmee (16. April 2006)

Wieso denn nicht ? Das beste aus verschiedenen Welten ?

Natürlich kannst Du mit größeren Geschossen loslegen, aber wozu ?
Die nächsten üblichen Verdächtigen wären AVID oder Mac-FCP.

Und beim Adobe-Paket kann ich nur sagen, "Hut Ab !", Copy/Paste funktioniert
hervorragend, da muß nix ausgespielt/umgerendert/doppelt bedacht werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## TribunM (28. April 2006)

So ich habe mich mal eingängiger mit der Materie beschäftigt dank chmee´s Tipps konnte ich mir mal ein erstes Bild davon machen, wie das Ganze aussehen soll und was ich dazu alles benötige. Wobei letztere Frage anscheinend gar nicht leicht zu klären ist. Denn ich habe mir jetzt verschiedene Suites der Hersteller angesehen aber einen richtig gravierenden Unterschied konnte ich nicht ausmachen. Aber da hier ja Experten unter euch sind, kann mir sicher der Eine oder Andere das Für und Wider für besagte Softwarelösungen nennen. Der Preis spielt im Prinzip keine Rolle. Mit im Prinzip meine ich dass nicht unbedingt zehntausende Euro drauf gehen sollen  
Folgende Software habe ich mir angeschaut:

Avid Xpress Pro PowerPack
Avid Xpress Studio HD 
Avid Liquid 7 -> Vorzüge der Pro Version?
Pinnacle Studio MediaSuite version 10
Adobe Production Studio
Apple Final Cut Studio 5.1

Ach so mich würde auch Hardwarelösungen also Schnittkarten interessieren und was die Vorteile sind?

Habe mir da Matrox Varianten Axio und Matrox RT.X100 Xtreme Pro angesehen.

Für eure weitere Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## chmee (28. April 2006)

AVID ist der Klassiker. Was das System ausmacht, ist die Tastenbelegung, die EDL Reife, und die wirklich langjährige Erfahrung. Wer die Tastenbelegung von AVID kann, arbeitet 1. super-effizient und 2. kann sich als Cutter bewerben, denn das ist DIE Belegung.
Pinnacle ist von AVID aufgekauft worden, wird also irgendwo in deren Programmen verschmelzen oder verschwinden.
FinalCutPro ist das Programm aufm MAC, soweit die Meinug der Cutter auf Apple-Basis.

Es gibt keinen gravierenden Unterschied. Alle können sie das Gleiche, das Eine ist in der Sache schneller/besser und die andere SW eben in ner Anderen.
Es kommt also darauf an, wer daran arbeiten wird. Einen Premiere-Cutter auf FCP loszulassen, heisst, ihn einarbeiten lassen zu müssen. Feddich die Soße !

zu AVID passt logischerweise das AVID-Mojo super dazu.

Und da Du nach ner kompletten Workstation suchst, solltest Du vielleicht bei den 
wichtigen Händlern nachschauen und überlegen, ob das nicht das Richtige wäre.
zB CAI oder CAT

Weiterhin bin ich der Meinung, dass nur eine Sache schwierig ist, nämlich die
Einspielung von gutem Videomaterial ( 4:2:2 / SDI ). Alles Andere ist eigentlich
ein Klacks, wenn ein Skript steht. Das ist auch unabhängig von der benutzten Software.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (2. Mai 2006)

Zu Deiner Matrox Frage:
Die Axio ist ein bissel Dicke ( Gut ist sie allemal ), die RT.X100 Xtreme Pro halte ich für verfehlt. Echtzeiteffekte sind nicht unbedingt nötig und was benötigt wird, sollte der Rechnerunterbau (CPU,RAM,HDDs) hinkriegen.  
Die Matrox RT2X könnte das Richtige sein, da sie Komponenteneingänge besitzt.

Aber noch einmal in aller Deutlichkeit:
Diesen Schritt sollte man tun, um astreine Keyingaufnahmen im Rechner zu haben.
Das geht auch Anders:
1. Entweder ein fähiger PostPro/Compositing-Freak, der weiß, wie man DV de'spill't oder
2. Mit HD aufnehmen, da dort die grundsätzliche Auflösung höher ist oder
3. Das ausgesuchte aufgenommene Material von einer Drittfirma in einem höherwertigen Format digitalisieren lassen.

http://www.ultimatte.com


> Video Correction
> AdvantEdge is the world’s first matte generation tool with video correction filtering (VCF) for the 4:1:1, 4:2:0, and even 4:2:2 digital video formats. VCF restores the lost color information in compressed video formats and greatly reduces the blocky artifacts found in most blue/greenscreen composites using DV footage.


http://www.mediaprofis.net/shop/product_info.php/cPath/37_59/products_id/261

http://www.slashcam.de/artikel/Einfuehrungen/Keying.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keying

mfg chmee


----------

